# 2003 Frontier Knock sensor problems



## gto-69 (Jul 15, 2009)

At 3 years 1 month (29500 miles) my troubles started with my truck not running right. After reading various articles I decided to take the truck to Autozone for a scan. My first P0328 Knock sensor code. The truck was running poorly with the timing retarded and the supercharger in failsafe mode. Quite a loss in power.I had the sensor replaced($450.00) and problems solved! or so I thought! Now, 2 years 6 months later(now 46000 miles) I noticed another loss of power. I again stopped at Autozone for a scan and you guessed it---a P0328 Knock sensor code. Again, I had the knock sensor replaced($450.00) and it's back to normal.
My questions are:
1) Has anyone done the relocation on the supercharged model, and have the documentation(pictures, part numbers, procedure, etc.) on how to do it?
2) Is there anything else I can do to prevent this problem?(short of selling the truck)
3) Does Nissan recognize this problem and have a fix?
I only use premium fuel and since have switched brands. Any help would be appreciated. Any Nissan mechanics care to comment? Thanks


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a known problem especially for the S/C trucks.

You got a deal on the replacement, it is often a couple/few hundred more. I've never heard of recurring failures, but I'm quite sure the part has never been revised.

Because of the relative rarity of the S/C trucks (and the fact that the K/S will not illuminate the CEL), some dealerships aren't even aware of the problem. The first one I brought mine suggested a fuel system cleaning (at $300+) but not a knock sensor.

I took my truck home, soldered a 560k ohm resistor in place of the knock sensor, set the timing conservatively to -8 BTDC and called it a day. Using premium fuel (or E85) I've never had a problem in over 80k. The truck has 120k now and running strong and has been bulletproof in terms of reliability.


----------

